# Huge HD News - More RSNs and National Channels



## brian24740

DISH NETWORK™ EXPANDS NATION'S LARGEST HD PACKAGE

More National HD Channels, More HD Regional Sports Networks

Englewood, Colo. - July 10, 2007 - EchoStar Communications Corporation (NASDAQ: DISH) and its DISH NetworkTM satellite TV service today announced exciting enhancements to its industry-leading DishHD programming package.

On July 11, DISH Network will launch eight Regional Sports Networks (RSNs) in high definition (HD) that feature game-only baseball content, including Fox Sports Network Arizona (Ch. 365), Fox Sports Network Northwest (Ch. 376), Fox Sports Network Cincinnati (Ch. 377), Fox Sports Network Pittsburgh (Ch. 378), Fox Sports Network Detroit (Ch. 380), SportsTime Ohio (Ch. 381), Fox Sports Network North (Ch. 386), and SportsNet New York (DISH Network Ch. 388). With the launch of nine HD RSNs earlier this year, these new additions bring DISH Network's total lineup of HD RSNs to 17, with more channel launches planned for Aug. 15.

Also on Aug. 15, DISH Network will add seven national HD channels to its DishHD programming package, including MHD, featuring music programming from MTV, VH1 and CMT; Golf/Versus HD; Animal Planet HD; The Science Channel HD; TLC HD; Discovery HD, and History HD, which will debut on Sept. 1. With these additions - plus more planned for mid-September - DishHD subscribers will continue to have access to the largest national HD lineup in the United States.

"No one currently has more national HD channels than DISH Network, and we're committed to maintaining that edge by enhancing DishHD with channels that exemplify the top-quality programming our customers enjoy," said Eric Sahl, senior vice president of Programming for DISH Network. "When it comes to high definition, DISH Network offers not only the best programming, but the best technology and value as well, including the only free HD DVR in the industry and, starting Aug. 15, six months of DishHD programming for free."

DISH Network's DishHD currently offers customers more than 200 hours per day of HD content from the nation's top programmers and is a $20 add-on to digital definition programming packages, including the DishDVR Advantage. The HD RSNs are available to customers who subscribe to DISH Network's America's Top 100 Plus programming with DishHD.

The highly-acclaimed ViP622 DVR™ is the perfect complement to DISH Network's extensive lineup of HD programming - and it's free to new customers who qualify. One of the most advanced multi-room HD DVR receivers on the market today, the ViP622 DVR boasts the only true 30-second skip feature in the industry - allowing subscribers to watch television commercial-free.

For more information about DISH Network, DishHD, or the six months free of DishHD promotion, call 1-800-333-DISH (3474), visit www.dishnetwork.com, or visit your local DISH Network retailer.


----------



## Mikey

And let's give credit where it's due. Thanks, DirecTV, for prodding Dish and the providers to ante up.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Mikey said:


> And let's give credit where it's due. Thanks, DirecTV, for prodding Dish and the providers to ante up.


Ok... Thanks, Dish Network, for being the leader in HD which pushed DirecTV to make a lot of announcements that prodded channel providers to speed up some new channel launches.


----------



## Mikey

Capitalism in action. :flag:


----------



## Suomi

This is definitely good news. FSN Detroit will be good to have. Hopefully they will carry some HD Red Wings next season. I'm really looking forward to the Sept 1 launch of the new channels from Discovery.


----------



## emoney28

I'm all for Dish adding these new HD RSN's, but out of 17 now, how does Comcast Sportsnet Chicago HD not find some bandwidth? It's only the 3rd largest city in the country. Ugghh....


----------



## Nick

Mikey said:


> And let's give credit where it's due. Thanks, DirecTV, for prodding Dish and the providers to ante up.


Not to quibble, but in the biz, DishNetwork, DirecTV and cablecos are providers, or MCVPs.

MHD, Golf/Versus, Animal Planet, The Science Channel, TLC, Discovery HD, and History
HD and others are programmers.


----------



## huskerpat

Awesome news. I'm excited to be getting TLC, Discovery, and History. that makes y day.


----------



## ibglowin

Would it be asking too much to have VersusHD NOW while the Tour de France is on????

This is the first year they are using handheld HD camera's on the motorcycles and in the helicopters.

Nice addition to the lineup!


----------



## Taco Lover

> - plus more planned for mid-September -


Why not just announce these now? I'm curious...


----------



## Albie1200

I love that D*is spending millions on commercials to say they feel they will be better than cable (notice they never mention E*), yet only give ambiguous time frames for channel releases. Meanwhile E* saves money by just issuing simple press releases with exact dates, or simply turning the channels on. Shoot since D* started their commercials, E* has quietly released A&E, Skinamax and a bunch of RSN's. Boy I'm so glad I switched.


----------



## P Smith

Taco Lover said:


> Why not just announce these now? I'm curious...


Have you read D* forums ? What they announced for mid-September ?


----------



## Jim5506

Taco Lover said:


> Why not just announce these now? I'm curious...


Probably because contracts are not finalized and if it fell through there would be griping and grousing untold here and in other forums.

We have posters who live to gripe.


----------



## Suomi

Taco Lover said:


> Why not just announce these now? I'm curious...


My guess is that Dish is still ironing out the details, so they can't announce which channels it will be because they aren't 100% certain.

Edit: Looks like Jim5506 beat me to it.


----------



## James Long

> On July 11, *DISH Network will launch eight Regional Sports Networks (RSNs) in high definition (HD)* ... with more channel launches planned for Aug. 15.
> 
> _*Also*_ on Aug. 15, *DISH Network will add seven national HD channels* to its DishHD programming package, including MHD, featuring music programming from MTV, VH1 and CMT; Golf/Versus HD; Animal Planet HD; The Science Channel HD; TLC HD; Discovery HD, and History HD, which will debut on Sept. 1. With these additions - *plus more planned for mid-September* - DishHD subscribers will continue to have access to the largest national HD lineup in the United States.



Happy Happy, Joy Joy!

(All this on current HD equipment, I might add.)


----------



## cornflakes

Let's hope external USB storage support happens in time for these new channels to debut! I probably have lots of HD shows to record!


----------



## plasmacat

Don't we already have Discovery HD?


----------



## cornflakes

plasmacat said:


> Don't we already have Discovery HD?


I believe what we have is Discovery HD Theater, which has different programming than the regular Discovery Channel. Maybe Discovery HD will be like A&E HD, where it mirrors the programming from the SD version of the channel.


----------



## TimL

Just in time for the Indians' second half run..cool!


----------



## pdxsam

cornflakes said:


> Let's hope external USB storage support happens in time for these new channels to debut! I probably have lots of HD shows to record!


Apparently this is going to be announced during August's tech chat.


----------



## pdxsam

emoney28 said:


> I'm all for Dish adding these new HD RSN's, but out of 17 now, how does Comcast Sportsnet Chicago HD not find some bandwidth? It's only the 3rd largest city in the country. Ugghh....


The possibility exists that CSNC is doing the same thing NESN is doing, demanding 24/7 carriage of the HD channel, even though there's not 24 hours of HD programming a day. 
That could easily be the sticking point in the launch.


----------



## Bill R

I really like the list of national HD channels that they are adding and I like the statement *more planned for mid-September* (my guess is some of the HBO HD channels). Also, its great to see that they are adding Fox Sports Network Cincinnati. Its too bad that we no longer have a team that is worth watching. Hopefully, they will improve in the second half of the season.


----------



## Taco Lover

P Smith said:


> Have you read D* forums ? What they announced for mid-September ?


No, I don't usually read D* forums. I left them for E*, so that's where I focus my reading. Is what D* announces necesarily what E* will add? Not always, but good chance, I assume.


----------



## BillJ

emoney28 said:


> I'm all for Dish adding these new HD RSN's, but out of 17 now, how does Comcast Sportsnet Chicago HD not find some bandwidth? It's only the 3rd largest city in the country. Ugghh....


I believe earlier reports on this mentioned that Comcast wants big bucks. Not sure E* has reached an agreement to carry any Comcast HD Sports. Ironic that it apparently is easier to deal with bitter enemy Murdock than Comcast.

I'm very excited about the new HD additons. And apparently E* took my suggestion of a few months ago to share a channel between Golf Channel HD and something else with limited HD programming. Golf Channel has all the weekday PGA tournament coverage in HD and deserves some bandwidth.


----------



## harsh

Mikey said:


> Capitalism in action. :flag:


Marketing in action. Capitalism requires that you produce and sell something at a profit. Marketing requires only that you hype something.


----------



## jacmyoung

James Long said:


> Happy Happy, Joy Joy!
> 
> (All this on current HD equipment, I might add.)


Really? I thought only the MPEG4 boxes can get the new HDs. In fact someone is saying E* is trying to replace all the old MPEG2 HD boxes by 8/15, led me to to think E* will turn off some of the old MPEG2 HDs, covert them to MPEG4, leave room for more MPEG4 HDs to come.


----------



## nataraj

brian24740 said:


> Also on Aug. 15, DISH Network will add seven national HD channels to its DishHD programming package, including MHD, featuring music programming from MTV, VH1 and CMT; Golf/Versus HD; Animal Planet HD; The Science Channel HD; TLC HD; Discovery HD, and History HD, which will debut on Sept. 1. With these additions - plus more planned for mid-September - DishHD subscribers will continue to have access to the largest national HD lineup in the United States.


Great ... I do like the way E* announces new channels. So, may be I won't have to switch to D* to get those 100 HD channels, afterall 

I hope these new channels will have real HD programming - not just upconverted SD material (BTW, even that is better than just SD on a big screen).

ps : Can the title be changed so that it tells what the huge HD news is ?


----------



## KalebD

:jump3: Dirty Jobs in HD! Yeah Baby! Now we just need Smell-o-Vision and we are all set.


----------



## huskerpat

jacmyoung said:


> Really? I thought only the MPEG4 boxes can get the new HDs. In fact someone is saying E* is trying to replace all the old MPEG2 HD boxes by 8/15, led me to to think E* will turn off some of the old MPEG2 HDs, covert them to MPEG4, leave room for more MPEG4 HDs to come.


the 622 is mpeg4 compatible, so that's current equipment.


----------



## liverpool

Taco Lover said:


> Why not just announce these now? I'm curious...


They were waiting to see if Directv 10 blew up. i wonder if they would have announced this now if it had


----------



## CoriBright

I can do without all that sport (unless there's going to be a SpeedHD for the F1 GPs), but very happy to hear about Science, Disc, History etc. How about HistInt as well... and SciFi... Oh and while I'm on the subject, if they're going to add CNNHD, I'd like an MSNBCHD as well.


----------



## CoriBright

huskerpat said:


> the 622 is mpeg4 compatible, so that's current equipment.


As is the 411/211 and the 222.

Happy to say we're all current in this household!


----------



## Yes616

This is all great news and I am very surprised as earlier reports said that Dish was planning (6 or 7 was it?) new national HD channels before the end of this year. Here we are now promised 7 in August and more to come in September.

Notice this all happens the same day Voom goes MPEG-4. I guess thats how they will manage this.

And Sportsnet New York in HD comes to me in 2 days. Consider me one happy camper. :grin:


----------



## Allen Noland

CoriBright said:


> I can do without all that sport (unless there's going to be a SpeedHD for the F1 GPs), but very happy to hear about Science, Disc, History etc. How about HistInt as well... and SciFi... Oh and while I'm on the subject, if they're going to add CNNHD, I'd like an MSNBCHD as well.


I would love to see Scifi HD, but has Universal annouced an HD version if scifi HD?


----------



## EVAC41

ALL RIGHT!!!! COOL!!!!! :icon_bb: <-------- Had to put that smiliey in for the music networks coming to HD..


----------



## kckucera

ibglowin said:


> Would it be asking too much to have VersusHD NOW while the Tour de France is on????
> 
> This is the first year they are using handheld HD camera's on the motorcycles and in the helicopters.
> 
> Nice addition to the lineup!


Agree, dislike this years SD coverage it seems the PAL or HD to NTSC conversion is particularly odious, very blurry.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

pdxsam said:


> Apparently this is going to be announced during August's tech chat.


I was just reading a recap of the Dish Retailer Chat over at another forum (Satellite Guys) and it sounded like it was saying that the USB External storage may come out prior to the next Retailer Chat. Not sure when that might be... but I guess sometime between now and the Tech Chat in August.

Lots of times things actually come out before Tech/Customer Chats... MAXHD, for instance, was launched almost a month before it was officially announced on a Customer (Charlie) Chat... so since there was no official date mentioned, that I saw in the thread I was reading... it could actually be sooner than the next Tech Chat that we might see this offered.

In any event, we are talking maybe a month now to go... so it may time-out right with the launch of these new channels in mid-August.


----------



## dbconsultant

KalebD said:


> :jump3: Dirty Jobs in HD! Yeah Baby! Now we just need Smell-o-Vision and we are all set.


And How it's Made and Deadliest Catch and Ice Truckers and Gunny shootin' up those watermelons! What more could a girl ask for?:icon_da:

These made me happy!


----------



## James Long

jacmyoung said:


> Really? I thought only the MPEG4 boxes can get the new HDs. In fact someone is saying E* is trying to replace all the old MPEG2 HD boxes by 8/15, led me to to think E* will turn off some of the old MPEG2 HDs, covert them to MPEG4, leave room for more MPEG4 HDs to come.


MPEG2 HD boxes have not been "current" for the past 18 months. 

Here's the carrot ... 17 HD RSNs (a good chance yours will be there - the exceptions are mostly 24/7 channels) ... 6 new HD nationals on August 15th and more in September.

Here's the stick ... 10 Voom channels disappear if you don't move to current equipment.

I was thinking dishes when I mentioned "current" ... but it applies to people subscribing to the current DishHD plan using the required MPEG4 receivers as well.


----------



## kckucera

Happy to see the news about more HD channels, bring them on.


----------



## Jason Nipp

plasmacat said:


> Don't we already have Discovery HD?


Yup, I saw that too, I am assuming thye meant on eof the other Discover Channels, I see Discovery Science, Probably Discover Health, don't know but I'd love clarification on that.


----------



## njeske

Jason Nipp said:


> Yup, I saw that too, I am assuming thye meant on eof the other Discover Channels, I see Discovery Science, Probably Discover Health, don't know but I'd love clarification on that.


Discovery HD Theater is not the same content as the Discovery channel. They are launching HD simulcasts of Discover, TLC, and History channels.


----------



## Paul Secic

brian24740 said:


> DISH NETWORK™ EXPANDS NATION'S LARGEST HD PACKAGE
> 
> More National HD Channels, More HD Regional Sports Networks
> 
> Englewood, Colo. - July 10, 2007 - EchoStar Communications Corporation (NASDAQ: DISH) and its DISH NetworkTM satellite TV service today announced exciting enhancements to its industry-leading DishHD programming package.
> 
> On July 11, DISH Network will launch eight Regional Sports Networks (RSNs) in high definition (HD) that feature game-only baseball content, including Fox Sports Network Arizona (Ch. 365), Fox Sports Network Northwest (Ch. 376), Fox Sports Network Cincinnati (Ch. 377), Fox Sports Network Pittsburgh (Ch. 378), Fox Sports Network Detroit (Ch. 380), SportsTime Ohio (Ch. 381), Fox Sports Network North (Ch. 386), and SportsNet New York (DISH Network Ch. 388). With the launch of nine HD RSNs earlier this year, these new additions bring DISH Network's total lineup of HD RSNs to 17, with more channel launches planned for Aug. 15.
> 
> Also on Aug. 15, DISH Network will add seven national HD channels to its DishHD programming package, including MHD, featuring music programming from MTV, VH1 and CMT; Golf/Versus HD; Animal Planet HD; The Science Channel HD; TLC HD; Discovery HD, and History HD, which will debut on Sept. 1. With these additions - plus more planned for mid-September - DishHD subscribers will continue to have access to the largest national HD lineup in the United States.
> 
> "No one currently has more national HD channels than DISH Network, and we're committed to maintaining that edge by enhancing DishHD with channels that exemplify the top-quality programming our customers enjoy," said Eric Sahl, senior vice president of Programming for DISH Network. "When it comes to high definition, DISH Network offers not only the best programming, but the best technology and value as well, including the only free HD DVR in the industry and, starting Aug. 15, six months of DishHD programming for free."
> 
> DISH Network's DishHD currently offers customers more than 200 hours per day of HD content from the nation's top programmers and is a $20 add-on to digital definition programming packages, including the DishDVR Advantage. The HD RSNs are available to customers who subscribe to DISH Network's America's Top 100 Plus programming with DishHD.
> 
> The highly-acclaimed ViP622 DVR™ is the perfect complement to DISH Network's extensive lineup of HD programming - and it's free to new customers who qualify. One of the most advanced multi-room HD DVR receivers on the market today, the ViP622 DVR boasts the only true 30-second skip feature in the industry - allowing subscribers to watch television commercial-free.
> 
> For more information about DISH Network, DishHD, or the six months free of DishHD promotion, call 1-800-333-DISH (3474), visit www.dishnetwork.com, or visit your local DISH Network retailer.


Looks like I'll have plenty of HD come December. WHOA!!!


----------



## Stephen J

I don't mean to sound ungrateful but, it looks like Sportstime Ohio is going to be on 129, which is pretty low in northeast Ohio and hard to get. I had to get moved to 61.5 so now I probably still won't get them in HD, unless them move the RSNs to 61.5 or 110.


----------



## Paul Secic

Jason Nipp said:


> Yup, I saw that too, I am assuming thye meant on eof the other Discover Channels, I see Discovery Science, Probably Discover Health, don't know but I'd love clarification on that.


BBC World? It's Discovery. That would be icing on the cake!


----------



## James Long

njeske said:


> Discovery HD Theater is not the same content as the Discovery channel. They are launching HD simulcasts of Discover, TLC, and History channels.


And Animal Planet!

Will Discovery HD Theatre continue? I have not heard of it's demise as a channel.

It would be best for E* to change the mapping of 182 HD over to the new Discovery simulcast and leave Discovery Theatre alone.


----------



## elbodude

Uhh..."music programming from MTV"? When was that last time there was music on MTV?
Where the Hell is FSN Bay Area?! 6th largest market?


----------



## ItaliaVP

Paul Secic said:


> BBC World? It's Discovery. That would be icing on the cake!


Hi everyone, this is my first post. Not to go off topic, but is BBC World ever going to come to E*?


----------



## ItaliaVP

James Long said:


> And Animal Planet!
> 
> Will Discovery HD Theatre continue? I have not heard of it's demise as a channel.
> 
> It would be best for E* to change the mapping of 182 HD over to the new Discovery simulcast and leave Discovery Theatre alone.


Discovery HD has completely different content that regular Discovery, so one would assume it will continue.


----------



## VIP222

James Long said:


> MPEG2 HD boxes have not been "current" for the past 18 months.
> 
> Here's the carrot ... 17 HD RSNs (a good chance yours will be there - the exceptions are mostly 24/7 channels) ... 6 new HD nationals on August 15th and more in September.
> 
> Here's the stick ... 10 Voom channels disappear if you don't move to current equipment.
> 
> I was thinking dishes when I mentioned "current" ... but it applies to people subscribing to the current DishHD plan using the required MPEG4 receivers as well.


Alright so I have the VIP222 I'm sure that is "current". When this happens will I have to change something in my plan to keep the Voom channels or will they be there on the 15th?


----------



## Taco Lover

VIP222 said:


> Alright so I have the VIP222 I'm sure that is "current". When this happens will I have to change something in my plan to keep the Voom channels or will they be there on the 15th?


Yes they will. What's happening is that VOOM is moving to MPEG4 encoding rather than the MPEG2 that it is now. This would make more bandwidth for more content. The ViP222 is a receiver that will receive MPEG4 content. Any receiver that cannot take MPEG4 will not see those channels. I think Dish is trying to get subscribers that don't have an MPEG4 receiver to upgrade.


----------



## syphix

A couple of questions from a DirecTV subscriber:

1) Where is Dish Network suddenly getting all this bandwidth from?

2) If it's not so "sudden", why didn't they add some of these before? Why the wait?

3) Will this prompt D* to speed up their testing of D10 and get more MPEG4 HD nationals online?


----------



## Taco Lover

syphix said:


> A couple of questions from a DirecTV subscriber:
> 
> 1) Where is Dish Network suddenly getting all this bandwidth from?
> 
> 2) If it's not so "sudden", why didn't they add some of these before? Why the wait?
> 
> 3) Will this prompt D* to speed up their testing of D10 and get more MPEG4 HD nationals online?


My guesses:

1) It's probably been there. And the transfer of Voom to MPEG4 will free up some bandwidth. Maybe that's why these will be active after the August 15 transfer.

2) Contracts to carry the programming take time.

3) I haven't got a clue.


----------



## foto_dog57

meh, no FSN Utah this year. Guess it's time to move to a BIGGER market.
Thanks Dish.


----------



## nataraj

syphix said:


> A couple of questions from a DirecTV subscriber:
> 
> 1) Where is Dish Network suddenly getting all this bandwidth from?


To add to this, how much unusued BW does E* have now ... or does it have any ?



> 3) Will this prompt D* to speed up their testing of D10 and get more MPEG4 HD nationals online?


No. But do look for some more announcements


----------



## James Long

syphix said:


> A couple of questions from a DirecTV subscriber:
> 
> 1) Where is Dish Network suddenly getting all this bandwidth from?


Some is from converting to MPEG4 and better MPEG4 encoders, but how many times does it have to be posted that E* has plenty of bandwidth? Even before launching a new satellite.


> 2) If it's not so "sudden", why didn't they add some of these before? Why the wait?


E* has had an interesting year for publicity ... allowing D* to keep making promises while E* delivered more HD. It is a good time for a push and most of the channels being added (five of the six national adds) are only just coming online themselves. E* can't add what isn't available.


> 3) Will this prompt D* to speed up their testing of D10 and get more MPEG4 HD nationals online?


I don't believe they can. There are certain things that take a certain amount of time. I expect that D* will have to make adjustments to their advertising. (No, I don't believe Charlie "held back" just to mess with Rupert.) I expect more promises from D*.

Don't forget what wasn't announced today ... more channels than those announced will be available. Perhaps the rest of the HD RSNs ... perhaps some of the other channels D* has promised.

I have not checked Nick's HD channel list yet, but nearly all channels on my HD channel list will be available on E*. InHD and Wealth HD, TMC HD and west feeds are the ones that are missing (from both E* and D*).



foto_dog57 said:


> meh, no FSN Utah this year. Guess it's time to move to a BIGGER market.


What is your SD FSN? I don't see FSN Utah listed as a SD channel.



nataraj said:


> To add to this, how much unusued BW does E* have now ... or does it have any ?


"Enough."


----------



## tomcrown1

WHAT NO FOXBAYAREA 
Bummer


----------



## elbodude

foto_dog57 said:


> meh, no FSN Utah this year. Guess it's time to move to a BIGGER market.
> Thanks Dish.


I am in a big market, I got nuthin!


----------



## Taco Lover

tomcrown1 said:


> WHAT NO FOXBAYAREA
> Bummer


+1

Still don't know if I'll even get it if it's released since I live in the Sacramento DMA. Even though I live 15 miles from the SF Bay Area DMA.


----------



## jldhawk

I love this announcment.
Was hoping for the Big Ten Network HD, but who knows, maybe in Sept.


----------



## grooves12

> With the launch of nine HD RSNs earlier this year, these new additions bring DISH Network's total lineup of HD RSNs to 17,* with more channel launches planned for Aug. 15. *
> 
> Also on Aug. 15, DISH Network will add seven national HD channels to its DishHD programming package...


Does that mean they have more RSN's planned for launch Aug 15 as well??


----------



## gjh3260

jldhawk said:


> I love this announcment.
> Was hoping for the Big Ten Network HD, but who knows, maybe in Sept.


its still early hang in there i am hoping for it also


----------



## grooves12

BillJ said:


> I believe earlier reports on this mentioned that Comcast wants big bucks. Not sure E* has reached an agreement to carry any Comcast HD Sports. Ironic that it apparently is easier to deal with bitter enemy Murdock than Comcast.
> 
> I'm very excited about the new HD additons. *And apparently E* took my suggestion of a few months ago to share a channel between Golf Channel HD and something else with limited HD programming. * Golf Channel has all the weekday PGA tournament coverage in HD and deserves some bandwidth.


E* did not take your suggestion on anything. Golf and Versus share one HD channel for distribution... so EVERY provider gets a Golf/Versus channel if they are choosing to offer it as a full-time channel, rather than just for special events as E* has in the past.

http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6392146.html
http://www.tvpredictions.com/cableversus052307.htm

Prior to Versus/Golf Launching... VS. used InHD as the means for their HD braodcasts.


----------



## grooves12

The channel doesn't even exist yet... and E* has not made it a habit of making promises prior to launch.

But, I wouldn't hold your breath... it is expensive to carry and E* has shown they will not be bent over for niche channels... and the Big Ten Network is a niche within a niche within a niche. (Sports-College-Big 10)


----------



## mraub

An article in yesterday's paper said the Big 10 Network intended to charge cable companies $1.10 per month per customer. The cable companies are squealing at what they see as an outrageous price. I doubt they will offer Dish a better deal, which makes it unlikely the channel will be added to the regular HD lineup. I'd like the option of paying an extra $1.10/month for the channel, if it could be made available a la carte.

MIKE


----------



## pdxsam

foto_dog57 said:


> meh, no FSN Utah this year. Guess it's time to move to a BIGGER market.
> Thanks Dish.


There's an FSN Utah? I did not know that.


----------



## ssmith10pn

> Here's the stick ... 10 Voom channels disappear if you don't move to current equipment.


It would be ok with me if they just disappear! Make room for something I will watch.
RAVE was ok but now it's just the same thing over and over and over again.


----------



## g182237

I bet Hawaii gets screwed again by getting only 3-4 more HD channels. 
Thanks, E*.


----------



## BrettStah

g182237 said:


> I bet Hawaii gets screwed again by getting only 3-4 more HD channels.
> Thanks, E*.


I doubt many people will feel sympathy for you... you freakin' live in Hawaii!!!!!!


----------



## James Long

g182237 said:


> I bet Hawaii gets screwed again by getting only 3-4 more HD channels.


Actually with E11 launching in October/November and going online in December Alaska and Hawaii will get a boost.

E11 will provide much stronger coverage with special lobes that will allow ALL ConUS transponders on 110° to be as useful in Alaska and Hawaii as they are in the continental US. Which means the "special HD" package that E* offers via spotbeams that cover Alaska and Hawaii from E10 will no longer need to duplicate channels on E8/E11.

This immediately affects six channels, freeing up spotbeam space for MORE HD. If E* uses the currently vacant transponder at 110° for HD that would be six channels for everyone (including AK/HI) and the spotbeam space could mirror channels from 129°. In short, AK/HI could easily see ALL of the new HD plus the channels that are currently not available (except perhaps the Voom channels).

It is a choice that E* can make and hasn't announced (pro or con) but certainly there will be more that 3-4 channels added to HD in Hawaii (and Alaska).


----------



## Yes616

grooves12 said:


> Does that mean they have more RSN's planned for launch Aug 15 as well??


It sure does read like more RSN's are coming on August 15.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

dbconsultant said:


> And How it's Made and Deadliest Catch and Ice Truckers and Gunny shootin' up those watermelons! What more could a girl ask for?:icon_da:
> 
> These made me happy!


I didn't know Mailcall was in HD?


----------



## Stewart Vernon

syphix said:


> A couple of questions from a DirecTV subscriber:
> 
> 1) Where is Dish Network suddenly getting all this bandwidth from?
> 
> 2) If it's not so "sudden", why didn't they add some of these before? Why the wait?
> 
> 3) Will this prompt D* to speed up their testing of D10 and get more MPEG4 HD nationals online?


Others have already chimed in... but here's my 1.5 cents...

1. Dish, despite some folks' opinions, has had some available bandwidth for a while now. How much? I don't know. but there certainly has been bandwidth there for a while, and Dish has been adding HD this year already.

Additionally, their plan to convert the rest of the Voom package to MPEG4 means they effectively get an instant boost of 15-20 channels more capacity than they already have today. So we know come August 15th (date of the conversion) Dish has at least 15-20 channel HD capacity + whatever they have today, then subtract out the channels that will be launching by then. It is entirely possible that Dish has not yet used their available bandwidth for HD even with the new announced channels... so we could still be looking at 15-20 HD capacity for things speculated to be coming in September!

2. Many of the channels announced haven't launched yet. There are still a few that exist today that Dish could launch.. but I'm not sure we are missing much. A few RSNs are still missing, and those obviously would be nice for the folks missing them... but other than that, I'm not sure there is a whole lot of compelling current HD content out there that Dish does not already have. I'd rather them wait on the fence and see what else launches 3rd/4th quarter this year and pick from the cream of that crop than just add everything under the sun.

3. DirecTV is probably stuck to a timetable with their new satellite. Some things could perhaps be moved up.. but the normal testing that any company does with a new launch probably takes a minimum finite amount of time.. so DirecTV probably cannot improve their timetable much until that happens.


----------



## redsalmon

James Long said:


> Actually with E11 launching in October/November and going online in December Alaska and Hawaii will get a boost.
> 
> E11 will provide much stronger coverage with special lobes that will allow ALL ConUS transponders on 110° to be as useful in Alaska and Hawaii as they are in the continental US. Which means the "special HD" package that E* offers via spotbeams that cover Alaska and Hawaii from E10 will no longer need to duplicate channels on E8/E11.
> 
> This immediately affects six channels, freeing up spotbeam space for MORE HD. If E* uses the currently vacant transponder at 110° for HD that would be six channels for everyone (including AK/HI) and the spotbeam space could mirror channels from 129°. In short, AK/HI could easily see ALL of the new HD plus the channels that are currently not available (except perhaps the Voom channels).
> 
> It is a choice that E* can make and hasn't announced (pro or con) but certainly there will be more that 3-4 channels added to HD in Hawaii (and Alaska).


This is good news for us in Alaska. As with everyone with HD, the more the better!


----------



## James Long

Slight correction for Alaska/Hawaii ...

Right now E* offers a $9.99 HD package of 8 channels, plus HBO and Showtime HD if one subscribes to those premium packages.

EIGHT of those ten channels are also ConUS on 110° (not six as previously mentioned). Which means once E11 goes online E* could just use the ConUS lobes for those eight feeds instead of spending spotbeam space.

At the moment E* is using 12s46/12s47 and 27s46/27s47 for the AK/HI HD package. Those two spotbeams could carry up to 12 HD channels. Theoretically these could be used for the eight current HDs on 61.5°/129° plus four more. 29s46/29s47 is also apparently available which would provide space for six more AK/HI HD channels (not counting any that could be mixed in with the LIL HD services). Basically there will be room for all current HD, except Voom, plus 8 more HD channels once E11 is in service.

TODAY there is room for 8 new HD channels (total 18) with the possibility of 8 more when E11 goes into service ... plus any additional "ConUS" HD that ends up on E10. Perhaps a "Voom free" package of 32 channels in December?

The capacity is there if E* wants to spend it that way. They may have better plans.


----------



## projectorguru

I have a question. what package do i need to get an RSN? i live in Harrisburg,PA, so will I get the pittsburg one? I have the Dish Bronze packageHD. Other than that these channels will be nice!


----------



## clapple

Mikey said:


> And let's give credit where it's due. Thanks, DirecTV, for prodding Dish and the providers to ante up.


What the #&%* has Direct done, except make promises?

Don't tell me. SHOW ME!


----------



## khearrean

Don't get me wrong...I'm glad Dish is expanding it's HD lineup & it certainly is a win for sports enthusiasts, documentary lovers, music lovers, history buffs & nature lovers. But what about us *movie buffs*. I am extremely disappointed to see there is *nothing* in the announced/planned que for us. And sadly, those of us who aren't getting anything out of this new expansion will probably still expect to see a price increase..

Ken


----------



## Stewart Vernon

khearrean said:


> Don't get me wrong...I'm glad Dish is expanding it's HD lineup & it certainly is a win for sports enthusiasts, documentary lovers, music lovers, history buffs & nature lovers. But what about us *movie buffs*. I am extremely disappointed to see there is nothing in the announced/planned que for us. And sadly, those of us who aren't getting anything out of this new expansion will probably still expect to see a price increase..
> 
> Ken


What movie channels in HD exist right now that Dish does not have? There have been a couple of announcements for later this year and early next year... but until we get close to those dates, Dish isn't behind on them as far as I can tell.

As for expecting a price increase... I hate to tell you, but if Dish didn't add a single channel you should expect at least a small increase most years anyway. Most companies do it. Meanwhile, Dish added a bunch of channels already this year with more to come.

If you do more work at your job, don't you expect to get paid more?


----------



## Hutchinshouse

clapple said:


> What the #&%* has Direct done, except make promises?
> 
> Don't tell me. SHOW ME!


*Here's your "show me"*

http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=127160&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1023344&highlight=


----------



## clapple

Hutchinshouse said:


> *Here's your "show me"*
> 
> http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=127160&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1023344&highlight=


 "SHOW ME" is when the channels are are available to the public. That's when I will believe it. Putting up the Sat. is just the first step.


----------



## khearrean

HDMe said:


> What movie channels in HD exist right now that Dish does not have? There have been a couple of announcements for later this year and early next year... but until we get close to those dates, Dish isn't behind on them as far as I can tell.
> 
> If you do more work at your job, don't you expect to get paid more?
> 
> As for expecting a price increase... I hate to tell you, but if Dish didn't add a single channel you should expect at least a small increase most years anyway. Most companies do it. Meanwhile, Dish added a bunch of channels already this year with more to come.


Well, you have a fairly valid point & there aren't many, but there are (2) available: TMC HD & Movie Channel HD.

I don't mind the normal, annual, expected increase..I've been with Dish for over 10 years & I've had one every year. What I'm addressing is in case there is a planned increase for these added channels in addition to what I expect to see in an increase next year. These expansions (to me) are just like the Voom channels, nothing on there I care about, but I must pay for them in order to get the few I do care about..So why not make them alacarte for those who do care about them. Of course I already know why Dish doesn't..

As for getting paid more for doing more at my job, this is hardly a comparison. Hopefully when I do more, *everyone* benefits...

Ken


----------



## Allen Noland

syphix said:


> A couple of questions from a DirecTV subscriber:
> 
> 2) If it's not so "sudden", why didn't they add some of these before? Why the wait?
> 
> 3) Will this prompt D* to speed up their testing of D10 and get more MPEG4 HD nationals online?


2 - Some of these channels aren't even on line yet. It is hard to broadcast what doesn't exist. Others, as was said earlier, require contracts that take time to work out.

In the past Dish was the network that promised lots of channels. 3 or 4 years ago Dish got burned promising 50 HD channels from their 105 location. They have since backed off on the promises. Now days Charlie sets quite on his pocket aces.


----------



## dbconsultant

theratpatrol said:


> I didn't know Mailcall was in HD?


I don't think it is now but with History going HD, I would hope that they would start filming popular shows in HD. And if they don't start filming Mailcall in HD maybe the Gunny just needs to holler at 'em! Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Mikey

clapple said:


> "SHOW ME" is when the channels are are available to the public. That's when I will believe it. Putting up the Sat. is just the first step.


And when Dish puts up their new HD channels, I'll applaud them. Even as a Dish sub, I won't bury my head in the sand and ignore the advances in HD content that Direct initiated at CES.

Once again, the Capitalist economic system of competition in the marketplace is working to the advantage of the consumers.


----------



## Hutchinshouse

clapple said:


> "SHOW ME" is when the channels are are available to the public. That's when I will believe it. Putting up the Sat. is just the first step.


I hear ya. Just having a little fun. You're right, it is the first step. However, you must admit, that is a mammoth step.


----------



## Steve_53

Still waiting for NESN....


----------



## INHUMANITY

Just read this on Engadget HD -- happy dance! 

I love the History Channel, but after getting HD from E* I stopped watched the SD version as it didn't have the same impact.

I'm very excited to see History Channel offering HD (well, we'll see if it's HD or A&E's attempt at HD). Either way, I'm very happy.

MHD should rock too.

As long as we're DishHD subscribers are we good to go?

Are we going to have a certain "America's" package? I have the base America's Package (whatever used to be called Top 60, I think) and obviously I don't get National Geographic HD.


----------



## pdxsam

As long as you have the channel in your package you'll get the corresponding HD channel if you subscribe to the HD package also.


----------



## ChadWilliams

Is there a certain time they roll out the updates?


----------



## projectorguru

pdxsam said:


> As long as you have the channel in your package you'll get the corresponding HD channel if you subscribe to the HD package also.


I checked, I have the Bronze package which includes all the current HD channels except for the premiums and NGHD........, I am not able to get any of the proposed new HD channels according to Dish, so now I'm pizzed! I pay for the HD package, but my overall package has to be upgraded to get them.....I don't mind them if they up the price of the 20 dollar/month to 25 or whatever, but don't make me upgrade and pay 20 bucks more for an entire package


----------



## pdxsam

I would wait until the channels hit to see which one's show up for you. DISH CSR's are notorious for not knowing all the details. I would cut them some slack especially since the channels were announced yesterday.

You will also need an mpeg4 receiver. I didn't see mention of that in your previous post. 

All new HD channels will need a VIP receiver to see.


----------



## Mikey

projectorguru said:


> I checked, I have the Bronze package which includes all the current HD channels except for the premiums and NGHD........, I am not able to get any of the proposed new HD channels according to Dish, so now I'm pizzed! I pay for the HD package, but my overall package has to be upgraded to get them.....I don't mind them if they up the price of the 20 dollar/month to 25 or whatever, but don't make me upgrade and pay 20 bucks more for an entire package


Science Channel and some others are in the same package as NG. If you want those channels, you need the AT250 package. If you want them in HD, keep paying the $20/month. I've been paying the AT250 money all along because I want NG and SC. Having them in HD is gravy.


----------



## projectorguru

pdxsam said:


> I would wait until the channels hit to see which one's show up for you. DISH CSR's are notorious for not knowing all the details. I would cut them some slack especially since the channels were announced yesterday.
> 
> You will also need an mpeg4 receiver. I didn't see mention of that in your previous post.
> 
> All new HD channels will need a VIP receiver to see.


Yes I have the VIP211


----------



## jpeckinp

emoney28 said:


> I'm all for Dish adding these new HD RSN's, but out of 17 now, how does Comcast Sportsnet Chicago HD not find some bandwidth? It's only the 3rd largest city in the country. Ugghh....


E* will give us CSN BFE before we get Chicago.


----------



## Chinatown

brian24740 said:


> DISH NETWORK™ EXPANDS NATION'S LARGEST HD PACKAGE
> 
> More National HD Channels, More HD Regional Sports Networks
> 
> Englewood, Colo. - July 10, 2007 - EchoStar Communications Corporation (NASDAQ: DISH) and its DISH NetworkTM satellite TV service today announced exciting enhancements to its industry-leading DishHD programming package.
> 
> On July 11, DISH Network will launch eight Regional Sports Networks (RSNs) in high definition (HD) that feature game-only baseball content, including Fox Sports Network Arizona (Ch. 365), Fox Sports Network Northwest (Ch. 376), Fox Sports Network Cincinnati (Ch. 377), Fox Sports Network Pittsburgh (Ch. 378), Fox Sports Network Detroit (Ch. 380), SportsTime Ohio (Ch. 381), Fox Sports Network North (Ch. 386), and SportsNet New York (DISH Network Ch. 388). With the launch of nine HD RSNs earlier this year, these new additions bring DISH Network's total lineup of HD RSNs to 17, with more channel launches planned for Aug. 15.
> 
> Also on Aug. 15, DISH Network will add seven national HD channels to its DishHD programming package, including MHD, featuring music programming from MTV, VH1 and CMT; Golf/Versus HD; Animal Planet HD; The Science Channel HD; TLC HD; Discovery HD, and History HD, which will debut on Sept. 1. With these additions - plus more planned for mid-September - DishHD subscribers will continue to have access to the largest national HD lineup in the United States.
> 
> "No one currently has more national HD channels than DISH Network, and we're committed to maintaining that edge by enhancing DishHD with channels that exemplify the top-quality programming our customers enjoy," said Eric Sahl, senior vice president of Programming for DISH Network. "When it comes to high definition, DISH Network offers not only the best programming, but the best technology and value as well, including the only free HD DVR in the industry and, starting Aug. 15, six months of DishHD programming for free."
> 
> DISH Network's DishHD currently offers customers more than 200 hours per day of HD content from the nation's top programmers and is a $20 add-on to digital definition programming packages, including the DishDVR Advantage. The HD RSNs are available to customers who subscribe to DISH Network's America's Top 100 Plus programming with DishHD.
> 
> The highly-acclaimed ViP622 DVR™ is the perfect complement to DISH Network's extensive lineup of HD programming - and it's free to new customers who qualify. One of the most advanced multi-room HD DVR receivers on the market today, the ViP622 DVR boasts the only true 30-second skip feature in the industry - allowing subscribers to watch television commercial-free.
> 
> For more information about DISH Network, DishHD, or the six months free of DishHD promotion, call 1-800-333-DISH (3474), visit www.dishnetwork.com, or visit your local DISH Network retailer.


Here is hoping that The Badger State is added in August


----------



## James Long

khearrean said:


> Well, you have a fairly valid point & there aren't many, but there are (2) available: TMC HD & Movie Channel HD.


TMC is The Movie Channel. That's one channel (unless you were thinking something different).
There are west feeds of the other four premium networks, and eventually all of the HBO/Cinemax and Starz! channels will be HD (Starz! in September, IIRC).



khearrean said:


> And sadly, those of us who aren't getting anything out of this new expansion will probably still expect to see a price increase..


We all can expect a price increase ... they happen annually. I guess the honeymoon is over before the channels are up ... Great to have new channels (soon) but could we hold off on the "price increase" complaints until December?


----------



## snowcat

I hope TBS-HD is one of those stations rolling out in mid-September, so that I can see all the MLB playoffs in HD.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

James Long said:


> TMC is The Movie Channel. That's one channel (unless you were thinking something different).


I was thinking maybe he typoed... and meant to say TCM (Turner Classic Movies)... but I wasn't sure.


----------



## Jim5506

projectorguru said:


> I checked, I have the Bronze package which includes all the current HD channels except for the premiums and NGHD........, I am not able to get any of the proposed new HD channels according to Dish, so now I'm pizzed! I pay for the HD package, but my overall package has to be upgraded to get them.....I don't mind them if they up the price of the 20 dollar/month to 25 or whatever, but don't make me upgrade and pay 20 bucks more for an entire package


By my count, Bronze - now AT100 with HD - will get 4 new HD channels, the other 3 are for upper tier subs.

MHD
Discovery HD
TLC HD
History HD


----------



## pbrown

pdxsam said:


> There's an FSN Utah? I did not know that.


FSN Utah is a sub-set of FSN Rocky Mountain. Since RM has no rights to the Nuggets, I'd bet you'll see Jazz games on the FSN RM HD channel this winter.


----------



## Hound

HDMe said:


> I was thinking maybe he typoed... and meant to say TCM (Turner Classic Movies)... but I wasn't sure.


There are two HD movie networks not carried by E* that I am aware of:

1. TMC HD
2. Lifetime Movie Network HD

Both are carried on Verizon.


----------



## Paul Secic

gjh3260 said:


> its still early hang in there i am hoping for it also


Over two months... Stay tuned!


----------



## aaronbud

Still no word on If/when FSN BayArea HD will be available?


----------



## Paradox-sj

I too think the HD movie channels should be put first...but thats just what I like most. 

I dont even have any of the SD version in my guide of any of the new channels coming on line in HD but again that is just me.

Questions:
1.Does USA Network have schedule for their HD channel as of yet? 

2. And is UHD going to go away (name only that is) and be morphed?


----------



## Mike D-CO5

syphix said:


> A couple of questions from a DirecTV subscriber:
> 
> 1) Where is Dish Network suddenly getting all this bandwidth from?
> 
> 2) If it's not so "sudden", why didn't they add some of these before? Why the wait?
> 
> 3) Will this prompt D* to speed up their testing of D10 and get more MPEG4 HD nationals online?


 As to the sudden bandwith. Putting 6 Voom channels on one transponder in mpeg 4 will free up some transponders right there. As to the rest of the hd room , Scott has said Twice now that he suspects that ALL HD WILL GO MPEG4 BY YEARS END. At 6 hd channels on one transponder this will free up a lot of room for more hd. Scott has said that there is still more room at 61.5 and the God awfull reception plagued 129 sat too. Then there is all the hd channels at 110 that can now be condensed down to 6 per transponder too , and you can see where they are getting the room. THen there will be a new mpeg4 DISH service early next year by spring that will provide up to 200 hd national channels. So the future is looking brighter and brighter for DISH.


----------



## Richard King

Mike D-CO5 said:


> ALL HD WILL GO MPEG4 BY YEARS END.


This only makes sense to to this eventually. I suspect year end may be a bit soon though. I am sure the plan is to get as many people to change out to MPEG4 receivers on their own (the removal of Voom is the first step) before forcing the issue. Once Voom goes many people will upgrade quickly. The hold outs will be swapped out, but I don't think it will happen too fast. He has a careful balancing act going on here. He has to keep those who switch on their own happy and he doesn't do that by doing a swap out for the hold outs within 3-4 months. I think the final swap out will happen when space gets to be more of a premium than it will be on the August 15th date.


----------



## Lincoln6Echo

So is Voom going away a certainty?

I kinda hope not, because I do like some of their channels.


----------



## P Smith

Lincoln6Echo said:


> So is Voom going away a certainty?
> 
> I kinda hope not, because I do like some of their channels.


Yeah, sure !

[There is other thread didicated to where the VOOM channels goes.]


----------



## Bill R

Lincoln6Echo said:


> So is Voom going away a certainty?
> 
> I kinda hope not, because I do like some of their
> channels.


It is not going away. ALL VOOM channels are going to MPEG-4 August 15th. I think all the other HD channels will be MPEG-4 within the next year. And, according to what Charlie said, we will see an all MPEG-4 service (SD and HD) by the end of the year (we shall see if it is really that soon).


----------



## Jim5506

ALL VOOM channels going MPEG4 August 15.


----------



## James Long

Bill R said:


> It is not going away. ALL VOOM channel very likely are going to MPEG-4 within the next year.


August 15th, 2007, actually, for the Voom channels.

As for the remaining original $9.99 MPEG2 package channels (Discovery HD, ESPN, HDNet, HDNet Movies, TNT HD, HBO HD and Show HD) I believe the decision rests mainly on the subscribers. When enough subscribers have followed the carrot and upgraded themselves to MPEG4 the remaining channels will be moved over.

I expect HBO HD and Show HD will be the last to move.

End of the year? Makes sense to me ... although my pick would be February 1st - the usual time for package changes.


----------



## Bill R

James Long said:


> August 15th, 2007, actually, for the Voom channels.


I corrected my post. I really did know that but I was doing three things at once (that's a good excuse, isn't it?  ).


----------



## MarcusInMD

Geeze,
I am so glad I dumped DirecTV last year. 

Dish, I LOVE YOUR SERVICE!

Dishes DVR has been so much better than what I had with DirecTV. The quality of the HD is much better and the HD channels keep coming!!

THANK YOU DISH NETWORK!


----------



## projectorguru

Jim5506 said:


> By my count, Bronze - now AT100 with HD - will get 4 new HD channels, the other 3 are for upper tier subs.
> 
> MHD
> Discovery HD
> TLC HD
> History HD


Yeah, I also e-mailed dish on this, and they told me the same thing(the people on the phone had no clue) my package is now AT100+ cuz of locals, so yeah I will get them.

As far as this MPEG4 upgrade, will I have to upgrade my VIP211 to get these?


----------



## khearrean

HDMe said:


> I was thinking maybe he typoed... and meant to say TCM (Turner Classic Movies)... but I wasn't sure.


Sorry..... I did mean TCM HD, but I may have that one wrong. Looks like it's been delayed. However I didn't mention Lifetime Movie Network (though I could care less about that one).

Although I am glad to read that TBS will officially go HD on Sept. 1. Now whether or not this is one of Dish's planned additions remains to be seen..

Ken


----------



## FogCutter

I noticed several new channels on the guide this morning. Nice to know that they are new and not that they've been there for months and I didn't notice them. 

Wonder when they'll pick up some of those 26 new HBO feeds? 

I heard that CNBC is going HD soon. More the merrier.


----------



## roachxp

Isn't there a open TP on the 110/119 beams that E* clear up last month thats probably where the mid Sept HD one will likely go.


----------



## Jim5506

projectorguru said:


> Yeah, I also e-mailed dish on this, and they told me the same thing(the people on the phone had no clue) my package is now AT100+ cuz of locals, so yeah I will get them.
> 
> As far as this MPEG4 upgrade, will I have to upgrade my VIP211 to get these?


I just upgraded a 301 to a ViP211. It cost me $99, I'll get a $50 programming credit, and my monthly bill will not change. I could have had a 622, but my monthly bull would have gone up $6-12 because of DRV, etc. fees. Maybe this time next year I'll get that second 622.

I believe after Aug 15 the programming credit goes up to $100.


----------



## Lincoln6Echo

Now I assume this MPEG4 will have better compression and thus clearer picture, right?

As far as new HD channels go, I'm surprised that the SPEED channel isn't on the list to go HD soon, unless it really is and is one of those that goes in September. With all that LeMans-type racing, you'd think that would be prime material for HD broadcasts.

And I assume the 622 is MPEG4 compatible?


----------



## P Smith

- No
- Yes


----------



## nataraj

Lincoln6Echo said:


> Now I assume this MPEG4 will have better compression and thus clearer picture, right?


MPEG4 is more efficient than MPEG2. That means for the same bandwidth you can get better quality with MPEG4 - or for the same quality you can use less bandwidth (and pack more channels in to the same BW).

But, it is early days yet and encoders could be better - esp. realtime ones. But in a couple of years we should start seeing some real advantes of MPEG4.


----------



## Lincoln6Echo

nataraj said:


> MPEG4 is more efficient than MPEG2. That means for the same bandwidth you can get better quality with MPEG4 - or for the same quality you can use less bandwidth (and pack more channels in to the same BW).
> 
> But, it is early days yet and encoders could be better - esp. realtime ones. But in a couple of years we should start seeing some real advantes of MPEG4.


Oh, OK...gotcha.

iPods use MPEG4 don't they?


----------



## JoelZe

I currently have a dish 500 and 300 pointed at 110,119, and 61.5. Where will all these new channels be added? 129?

Can I just point my 61.5 to 129? Knowing my locals are not on 61.5, is there anything HD on 61.5 that I cannot get from 110,119 and 129?

(my RSN is on 129)


----------



## Stewart Vernon

JoelZe said:


> I currently have a dish 500 and 300 pointed at 110,119, and 61.5. Where will all these new channels be added? 129?
> 
> Can I just point my 61.5 to 129? Knowing my locals are not on 61.5, is there anything HD on 61.5 that I cannot get from 110,119 and 129?
> 
> (my RSN is on 129)


All the nationals thus far have been on both 61.5 and 129 (exceptions are the HD on 110 of course and the RSNs which are usually on 61.5 or 129 but not both)... so there should be no reason for a repoint to get the new announced channels.

RSNs and locals are a different answer though.


----------



## pdxsam

Lincoln6Echo said:


> Oh, OK...gotcha.
> 
> iPods use MPEG4 don't they?


Yes do indeed.


----------



## nataraj

Lincoln6Echo said:


> iPods use MPEG4 don't they?


From Apple's website. iPods play mpeg4 video (but only SD).



> iPod can play the following video formats:
> - H.264 video, up to 1.5 Mbps, 640 x 480, 30 frames per sec., Low-Complexity version of the H.264 Baseline Profile audio up to 160 kbps, 48 Khz, stereo audio in .m4v, .mp4, and .mov file formats
> - H.264 video, up to 768 kbps, 320 x 240, 30 frames per sec., Baseline Profile up to Level 1.3 with AAC-LC audio up to 160 kbps, 48 Khz, stereo audio in .m4v, .mp4, and .mov file formats
> - MPEG-4 video, up to 2.5 Mbps, 640 x 480, 30 frames per sec., Simple Profile with AAC-LC audio up to 160 kbps, 48 Khz, stereo audio in .m4v, .mp4, and .mov file formats


----------



## tedb3rd

brian24740 said:


> Also on Aug. 15, DISH Network will add seven national HD channels to its DishHD programming package, including MHD, featuring music programming from MTV, VH1 and CMT; Golf/Versus HD; Animal Planet HD; The Science Channel HD; TLC HD; Discovery HD, and History HD, which will debut on Sept. 1. With these additions - plus more planned for mid-September - DishHD subscribers will continue to have access to the largest national HD lineup in the United States.


So which ones are available 8/15 and which come out 9/1? It's hard to figure out with this wording.


----------



## pdxsam

Everything will be 8/15 except for History which is 9/1. That's the way I read it.


----------



## dishjim

HDMe said:


> All the nationals thus far have been on both 61.5 and 129 (exceptions are the HD on 110 of course and the RSNs which are usually on 61.5 or 129 but not both)... so there should be no reason for a repoint to get the new announced channels.
> 
> RSNs and locals are a different answer though.


From this statement can I assume that I WILL have to repoint from 61.5 to 129 to get STO?


----------



## tedb3rd

> _ Also on Aug. 15, DISH Network will add seven national HD channels to its DishHD programming package, including MHD, featuring music programming from MTV, VH1 and CMT; Golf/Versus HD; Animal Planet HD; The Science Channel HD; TLC HD; Discovery HD, and History HD, which will debut on Sept. 1. With these additions - plus more planned for mid-September - DishHD subscribers will continue to have access to the largest national HD lineup in the United States.
> _


I see what you're saying. ...but it could also be interpreted different ways when you take apart the sentence...

"Also on *Aug. 15*, Dish Network will add *SEVEN* national HD Channels..."
...then they list a total of seven channels--some separated by commas, some by semi-colons, and then the last part of the sentence contadicts the first part "...which will debut on Sept. 1st."

It's like they are saying, "On Aug. 15th we'll be going on a trip to seven different cities; Atlanta, Detroit; Chicago, New Orleans, Denver; Dallas, and Los Angeles, and we'll be departing for the trip on September 1st." ....Huh?

I also noticed an obvious typo: "music programming from MTV" --WHATEVER. They haven't had that in years! (-:


----------



## Jim5506

Read it as it is written:

August 15
MHD featuring programming from MTV, VH! and CMT
Golf/Versus HD
Animal Planet HD
The Science Channel HD
TLC HD

Sept. 1
Discovery HD
History HD

Bingo!


----------



## Stewart Vernon

dishjim said:


> From this statement can I assume that I WILL have to repoint from 61.5 to 129 to get STO?


I don't remember where STO is, since I don't get it... forgive my temporary blank mind! But if it is exclusively on 129, then the answer would be yes.

I believe, however, there is at least one maybe two HD RSNs that Dish has actually put at both locations... so there is always that possibility too. Someone who has been paying more attention than I might be able to give a better specific to that channel answer.


----------



## James Long

tedb3rd said:


> _ Also on Aug. 15, DISH Network will add seven national HD channels to its DishHD programming package, including MHD, featuring music programming from MTV, VH1 and CMT; Golf/Versus HD; Animal Planet HD; The Science Channel HD; TLC HD; Discovery HD, and History HD, which will debut on Sept. 1. With these additions - plus more planned for mid-September - DishHD subscribers will continue to have access to the largest national HD lineup in the United States._
> 
> 
> 
> I see what you're saying. ...but it could also be interpreted different ways when you take apart the sentence...
Click to expand...

There is an obvious grammar error there - the comma after Discovery HD should not be there. With an error like this they leave themselves open for misinterpretation! It is odd we have not seen a clarification press release as we have seen in the past after an error was published.

Here is my read/rewrite:
Also on Aug. 15, DISH Network will add seven national HD channels to its DishHD programming package, including MHD, featuring music programming from MTV, VH1 and CMT; Golf/Versus HD; Animal Planet HD; The Science Channel HD; TLC HD; and Discovery HD. History HD will debut on Sept. 1. With these additions - plus more planned for mid-September - DishHD subscribers will continue to have access to the largest national HD lineup in the United States.​
It seems that they are trying not to use too many words and are not using enough! A full rewrite would add a few more words - I'm not sure if it would make it more clear.



> I also noticed an obvious typo: "music programming from MTV" --WHATEVER. They haven't had that in years! (-:


That's a good joke. Yep, MTV, VH1 and CMT are not what they were on day one. It would be nice if they were at least channels ABOUT music or even programs all vaguely related to music but the ratings seem to be there for what they are doing.


----------



## FogCutter

That's a good joke. Yep said:


> Amen. I used to really enjoy those channels, but I can't get into their programming these days. I never stopped to figure out why, but you hit it. The new anything but music format is no fun. Oh well.


----------



## whatchel1

Also on Aug. 15, DISH Network will add seven national HD channels to its DishHD programming package, including MHD, featuring music programming from MTV, VH1 and CMT; Golf/Versus HD; Animal Planet HD; The Science Channel HD; TLC HD; and Discovery HD. History HD will debut on Sept. 1. With these additions – plus more planned for mid-September – DishHD subscribers will continue to have access to the largest national HD lineup in the United States.

I think that the following is correct. Less use of the semi-colon. 
On Aug. 15, DISH Network will add seven national HD channels to its DishHD programming package: including MHD; featuring music programming from MTV, VH1 and CMT. Also included on Aug 15th Golf/Versus HD, Animal Planet HD, The Science Channel HD, TLC HD, and Discovery HD. History HD will debut on Sept. 1. With these additions – plus more planned for mid-September – DishHD subscribers will continue to have access to the largest national HD lineup in the United States.
I do this sometime just 4 the fun o it. Although I ain't no English grammarian. But I do know where there is a website that can do it 4 me.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

This kind of thing is actually a good example of why spelling and grammar "police" shouldn't be bashed so much for correcting people. Here's a clear case of a poorly worded press release that is confusing people.

I only understood what it meant (the channel delay until 9/1) after reading other people discussing it. By itself, the press release leaves the door open to misinterpret a couple of different ways.


----------



## James Long

The worst thing about talking about grammar is that one has to use it correctly in their complaints. One reason why I am not a grammar cop! 


whatchel1 said:


> I think that the following is correct. Less use of the semi-colon.
> On Aug. 15, DISH Network will add seven national HD channels to its DishHD programming package: including MHD; featuring music programming from MTV, VH1 and CMT. Also included on Aug 15th Golf/Versus HD, Animal Planet HD, The Science Channel HD, TLC HD, and Discovery HD. History HD will debut on Sept. 1. With these additions - plus more planned for mid-September - DishHD subscribers will continue to have access to the largest national HD lineup in the United States.


Having "_including_" after the colon is wierd, I would expect "_package, including: MHD_" there. Plus allowing MHD to be in the initial sentence gives the impression that one channel is more important than the others. They need to be in one sentence: "_including: MHD (featuring music programming from MTV, VH1 and CMT), Golf/Versus HD, Animal Planet HD, The Science Channel HD, TLC HD and Discovery HD._"



HDMe said:


> By itself, the press release leaves the door open to misinterpret a couple of different ways.


Several different ways, actually.

In any case, everything but History HD will be on as of August 15th - History HD will be on September 1st - and perhaps more will be added after that date.


----------



## whatchel1

James Long said:


> The worst thing about talking about grammar is that one has to use it correctly in their complaints. One reason why I am not a grammar cop!
> Having "_including_" after the colon is wierd, I would expect "_package, including: MHD_" there. Plus allowing MHD to be in the initial sentence gives the impression that one channel is more important than the others. They need to be in one sentence: "_including: MHD (featuring music programming from MTV, VH1 and CMT), Golf/Versus HD, Animal Planet HD, The Science Channel HD, TLC HD and Discovery HD._"
> 
> Several different ways, actually.
> 
> In any case, everything but History HD will be on as of August 15th - History HD will be on September 1st - and perhaps more will be added after that date.


James I copied your exact post and put it in the grammar check tool. The quote I gave was what it came up with. I didn't change anything that the grammar checker gave me so maybe it is correct. That is unless something else is meant by the statement. In which case I can't do anything about that with a G C tool. Of course English is a funny language.


----------



## James Long

Are you saying my post (#138 in this thread) was passed through the grammar check site and came up unchanged? That is a compliment!

Or are you saying that E*'s statement was passed through the grammar check site and came back the way that your reposted it?


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Actually, I'm not convinced poor grammar is the reason for misinterpretation in this case. Sure, there is some incorrect grammar... but also a poor choice of sentence construction.

There is, after all, such a thing as being grammatically correct but still not saying what you meant to say.

I ran into this sometimes myself as a writer. I would write something and send it to my editor and she would mark it up and write something completely different back to me as commentary. I would then go back to her and explain that what she wrote was not at all technically accurate... BUT thanked her for pointing out that what I wrote was not clear. She had demonstrated that what I wrote was not clearly conveying what I meant to convey... and while her re-write was wrong as well, we were able to collaborate together and form a grammatically correct phrase that was technically accurate as well.

As part of my job I often saw preliminary marketing and legal documents... and quite often would find all kinds of errors in those that said something completely different than what I knew it was meant to say. Sometimes those things were fixed, other times not.


----------



## whatchel1

James Long said:


> Are you saying my post (#138 in this thread) was passed through the grammar check site and came up unchanged? That is a compliment!
> 
> Or are you saying that E*'s statement was passed through the grammar check site and came back the way that your reposted it?


I'm saying the post in 134 was used in the G C site and came up as the post that I showed in 136. I didn't bother using the E* post as it was totally incorrect to start with.


----------



## GunsnRoses

Hi everybody,

I'm a long time reader  , first time poster. I have a question about the "starting Aug. 15, six months of DishHD programming for free". 

Does anybody have any info on that?

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## Lincoln6Echo

James Long said:


> That's a good joke. Yep, MTV, VH1 and CMT are not what they were on day one. It would be nice if they were at least channels ABOUT music or even programs all vaguely related to music but the ratings seem to be there for what they are doing.


I haven't watched MTV for music programming since about 1994/5. Ever since Kurt Kobain killed himself, the music industry through-out the '90s pretty much sucked. It's only been in the last couple of years that I've gotten back into music since the resurgence of metal of the 2000s.

I hate pop music. Always have an always will... Well, that's not true. I liked the early days of MTV and the hits of the '80s, but when Hip Hop took over the music scene in the '90s, I pretty much gave up on MTV.

I do watch Headbangers Ball from time to time on MTV2.


----------



## Presence

MHD is not a high-definition version of what is being shown on MTV. It is completely different programming. I think you will be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Lincoln6Echo

Presence said:


> MHD is not a high-definition version of what is being shown on MTV. It is completely different programming. I think you will be pleasantly surprised.


So, is it like VOOM's RAVE channel, in essence?


----------



## EVAC41

projectorguru said:


> I have a question. what package do i need to get an RSN? i live in Harrisburg,PA, so will I get the pittsburg one? I have the Dish Bronze packageHD. Other than that these channels will be nice!


I think its called Dish Multi Sport. It costs $5.99 extra per month

Hope this helps.


----------



## James Long

"Bronze" is now AT100 w/ HD ... no RSNs. To get one's home RSN you must subscribe to AT100 Plus ($5 more). The Multi-Sport pack is all the RSNs (subject to blackout). To subscribe to MultiSport one needs to be subscribed to at least AT100 Plus first ($10.99 more than AT100's price).


----------



## unr1

finally, MHD!
now I can smoke cannabis and enjoy HD video hoes


----------



## agreer

brian24740 said:


> DISH NETWORK™ EXPANDS NATION'S LARGEST HD PACKAGE
> 
> Also on Aug. 15, DISH Network will add seven national HD channels to its DishHD programming package, including MHD, featuring music programming from MTV, VH1 and CMT; *Golf/Versus HD*; Animal Planet HD; The Science Channel HD; TLC HD; Discovery HD, and History HD, which will debut on Sept. 1. With these additions - plus more planned for mid-September - DishHD subscribers will continue to have access to the largest national HD lineup in the United States.
> 
> ...is a $20 add-on to digital definition programming packages, including the DishDVR Advantage.


Does this mean that I can get the VS NHL games without AT250?If so, sign me up

The package I got when I moved in with Comcast is a screw job and D wants a 2 year lock in for HDDVR...so AT 100+locals+HD at $55 is looking SWEET...hey, that leaves me enough $$ for Center Ice: dish carry any HD for that pack?


----------



## ibglowin

No, It doesn't. You would have to have AT250 which is the normal tier package that contains Vs as well as the HD addon package.



agreer said:


> Does this mean that I can get the VS NHL games without AT250?If so, sign me up
> 
> The package I got when I moved in with Comcast is a screw job and D wants a 2 year lock in for HDDVR...so AT 100+locals+HD at $55 is looking SWEET...hey, that leaves me enough $$ for Center Ice: dish carry any HD for that pack?


----------



## neomaine

Steve_53 said:


> Still waiting for NESN....


Ditto...and Sci-Fi HD. After that I'm not too picky for my regular viewing.

Well, my locals in HD too but truthfully not much content that I'd care to see in HD. Some, yes. But all....


----------



## James Long

Discussing a la carte ?
Moved here


----------



## mgr_stl

MPEG-4 is one of the formats that the PS3 can play, right? Does this mean that once the USB is active that I could save movies in HD on the external HDD, then move them to my PS3's HDD and watch them from there?


----------



## harsh

mgr_stl said:


> Does this mean that once the USB is active that I could save movies in HD on the external HDD, then move them to my PS3's HDD and watch them from there?


No, it doesn't imply that at all. The programs will only be useable on Dish ViP receivers and only those in your home.


----------



## Wrister17

STO-HD and FOX Cincinnati-HD are both on 129 only. I had to upgrade to a dish 1000 so I could point to 129 and stop pointing at 105. 105 was only giving me my locals, which are also on 129, so it made better sense to go with 129. There are only a few HD RSNs that are mirrored on 61.5 as well as 129(FSN-Pittsburgh SNY, SUN and FOXFL)


----------



## Mikey

Wrister17 said:


> STO-HD and FOX Cincinnati-HD are both on 129 only. I had to upgrade to a dish 1000 so I could point to 129 and stop pointing at 105. 105 was only giving me my locals, which are also on 129, so it made better sense to go with 129. There are only a few HD RSNs that are mirrored on 61.5 as well as 129(FSN-Pittsburgh SNY, SUN and FOXFL)


:welcome_s
Did they charge you for the Dish 1000 upgrade?


----------



## MrDad0330

Ahh... Well i hope D, to be on the same page as E) will add FoxSports Pittsburgh to its RSN's so I can watch my Pirates lose and lose and lose..but at least in HD. I did not see FS Pgh #628 on Ds list...why not. Thanks E, maybe they will now...


----------



## Wrister17

Mikey said:


> :welcome_s
> Did they charge you for the Dish 1000 upgrade?


There was a $29.99 fee associated with upgrade, but for my situation, it was worth it. I wouldnt be able to see any Reds/Cavs/Bluejackets/Indians games in HD without getting the upgrade and since those teams are in my local market, I was already paying for those channels but not getting them. My superdish I previously had was not able to point to 110, 119 and 129 at the same time. All in all, I was very happy with the upgrade. You may want to call dish(if this is something you are considering) and get all the details for your location. Hope this helps.


----------



## Mikey

Wrister17 said:


> There was a $29.99 fee associated with upgrade, but for my situation, it was worth it. ...


Well, $29.99 won't break the bank, but I still think it's cheesy to charge you for an infrastructure update, because they chose to put your HD RSN on a satellite you didn't have access to, and didn't need access to before.

In November of 2005, they charged me $99 to upgrade to the Dish 1000, so I guess that's movement in the right direction.


----------



## dpd146

cornflakes said:


> I believe what we have is Discovery HD Theater, which has different programming than the regular Discovery Channel. Maybe Discovery HD will be like A&E HD, where it mirrors the programming from the SD version of the channel.


Mythbusters in HD. Woo Hoo


----------



## manny1025

SNY, SUN and FOXFL are not mirrored on 129. they are only located on 61.5. does anyone know if all of the sports hd going to be on 129 soon?


----------



## Stewart Vernon

manny1025 said:


> SNY, SUN and FOXFL are not mirrored on 129. they are only located on 61.5. does anyone know if all of the sports hd going to be on 129 soon?


Not likely, since folks in some parts of the country cannot get the 129 location. Similarly other folks have trouble with 61.5

Bandwidth being what it is right now, they are trying to maximize their space by only putting the HD RSNs where those markets intended can see the satellite location. Perhaps in the future, with more bandwidth we could see these move to a conus situation where everyone could get them from the same location.


----------



## manny1025

does anyone know what satellite are the new channels going to be?


----------



## James Long

Nothing that current subs can't already get. Most likely they will be on 61.5° and 129°, but it is possible some might end up on 110°.


----------



## JimK

mgr_stl said:


> MPEG-4 is one of the formats that the PS3 can play, right? Does this mean that once the USB is active that I could save movies in HD on the external HDD, then move them to my PS3's HDD and watch them from there?


DVD DL can easily hold a 2 hour of h.264 hd mpeg4 movie that PS3 will play, unfortuntly DISH's USB External drive will have proprietary file system and encrypted for copy protection


----------



## harsh

JimK said:


> DVD DL can easily hold a 2 hour of h.264 hd mpeg4 movie that PS3 will play, unfortuntly DISH's USB External drive will have proprietary file system and encrypted for copy protection


If these "unfortunate" protections weren't in place, the content providers wouldn't allow the content to be moved.


----------



## nataraj

I posted this channel list in AVSForum ... thought you guys would also be interested in this. Let me know if you see any corrections ...

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=11062325&&#post11062325


----------



## Lincoln6Echo

E* already has NFL-HD.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Also the Voom suite no longer has either Guy or Majestic. There are probably more things wrong with that chart but I am feeling kind of lazy to proof it.


----------



## smakovits

agreer said:


> Does this mean that I can get the VS NHL games without AT250?If so, sign me up
> 
> The package I got when I moved in with Comcast is a screw job and D wants a 2 year lock in for HDDVR...so AT 100+locals+HD at $55 is looking SWEET...hey, that leaves me enough $$ for Center Ice: dish carry any HD for that pack?


I have the same thought. If I buy the HD Pack, I should get all the channels in it...I dont think it is fair that I have to buy the AT250, just to let me get all the possible channels in the HD Pack, because then While i might be paying them 20 bucks for the HD pack, I am really not getting all the HD content available if I only have the AT100, so essentially I am getting the short end of the stick, because the only reason I would ever buy the AT250 is for versus...HOCKEY

It is no wonder why nobody watches games on versus, you have to pay for the top satellite package to have the channel. I buy the hockey package but games on versus are not shown because it is national coverage for the US, IT kills me, I had to go to the bar to watch playoff hockey this year, not that the bar is bad, but i rather would have stayed at home to watch.

Lastly, I believe certain games in the package are available in HD randomly throughout the year, I believe I saw this somewhere...it would be nice if they all were cause if they are bringing us a feed from another market, they would be better off just making it the HD feed.

If only we could pull TSN from Canada, that would be the greatest day ever....


----------



## Wicker 54

What about a price increase for the new HD channels? Guess that will be next ?


----------



## Loppy101

10 year subscriber of DirecTV, thinking of swithing to Dish. Is DishNetwork transmitting HD content in MPEG-4? What are Dish plans for more HD content (will they ever get to as many channels as DirecTV when DTV-10 satellite is turned on?) Should I even switch, and why?
I currently do not like DirecTV customer service, their HR20-100 receiver (cannot add additional TVs with seperate content on the 2 tuners), and cost. I do like the number of HD channels coming up, though. Any thoughts??


----------



## Jim5506

Loppy101 said:


> 10 year subscriber of DirecTV, thinking of swithing to Dish. Is DishNetwork transmitting HD content in MPEG-4? What are Dish plans for more HD content (will they ever get to as many channels as DirecTV when DTV-10 satellite is turned on?) Should I even switch, and why?
> I currently do not like DirecTV customer service, their HR20-100 receiver (cannot add additional TVs with seperate content on the 2 tuners), and cost. I do like the number of HD channels coming up, though. Any thoughts??


Dish transmitts ALL HD locals in MPEG4, also NFL-HD, ESPN2-HD, Nat Geo-HD, Stars-HD, Food-HD and HG-HD, probably more, this is just what I pulled up quickly. August 15th all the Voom channels (15 or so) will go MPEG4. Also all the HD off 110 for Alaska and Hawaii are MPEG4.

Dish is able to put 6 HD channels on 1 transponder with their new MPEG4 encoders, doubling their capacity with no new satellites. they are rumored to be putting up two dedicated satellites next year with ALL SD and HD in MPEG4.

Charlie Ergan CEO or whatever has stated that Dish WILL remain the HD leader.

DirecTV's "NEW HD CHANNELS" are vaporware presently, many have no plans to go HD and the rest are either announced or rumors - none presently exist.

Opinions on both Dish and Direct customer service both vary from very poor to excellent. It is all driven by personal experience. I have had no problems with dishNetwork's customer service, but I've also had virtually no issues with my 622.

My personal opinion is that the 622 is by far THE best HDDVR there is.


----------



## MarcusInMD

nataraj said:


> I posted this channel list in AVSForum ... thought you guys would also be interested in this. Let me know if you see any corrections ...
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=11062325&&#post11062325


You are missing Outdoor Channel 2 HD


----------



## nataraj

MarcusInMD said:


> You are missing Outdoor Channel 2 HD


I can't find out on which cable they are on - not on E* and D* AFAIK.

BTW, you can probably edit your post and remove the image ...


----------



## James Long

We have a thread dedicated to the topic of HD channels ...
See National HD Channel List
Please continue any chart related discussion there!


----------



## nataraj

James Long said:


> We have a thread dedicated to the topic of HD channels ...
> See National HD Channel List
> Please continue any chart related discussion there!


Thanks James.

Can you move some of these posts to that thread ?


----------



## James Long

There are only a couple that are OT here and they have been reposted in the right thread. I'd rather not break the flow of thought in this thread ... we just need to ge back to topic!


----------



## VeniceDre

Jim5506 said:


> DirecTV's "NEW HD CHANNELS" are vaporware presently, many have no plans to go HD and the rest are either announced or rumors - none presently exist.


!rolling

I guess I'm getting ready for my vaporware.


----------



## MikeR7

!rolling !rolling !rolling !rolling !rolling !rolling

me too


----------



## Stewart Vernon

To be fair, you could categorize most things as vaporware until they are available... so even the new channels Dish announced for mid-August are vaporware until mid-August when they light up.

There is an old moral of "don't count your chickens before they hatch". Folks have committed to more than one company in the past based on future promises that didn't happen, and then wished they had not made the commitment.

If you choose based on who has the most/best or your favorite channels right now, then anything else will be a nice bonus after that.


----------



## Mikey

HDMe said:


> To be fair, you could categorize most things as vaporware until they are available... so even the new channels Dish announced for mid-August are vaporware until mid-August when they light up.
> 
> There is an old moral of "don't count your chickens before they hatch". Folks have committed to more than one company in the past based on future promises that didn't happen, and then wished they had not made the commitment.
> 
> If you choose based on who has the most/best or your favorite channels right now, then anything else will be a nice bonus after that.


Amen! True now, true in September, true in December, true next year, true forevermore. Hallelujah!


----------



## FogCutter

Mikey said:


> Amen! True now, true in September, true in December, true next year, true forevermore. Hallelujah!


Even after all the disappointments, we forgive them and keep watching. Shame on us!


----------



## MarcusInMD

nataraj said:


> I can't find out on which cable they are on - not on E* and D* AFAIK.
> 
> BTW, you can probably edit your post and remove the image ...


Outdoor Channel 2 is on c-band. I believe some cable companies are carrying it and it is all HD content.

http://www.tillc.biz/documents/OutdoorChannelRelease4-18-05.pdf

It's been on since March 31st of 2005.


----------



## MarcusInMD

DirecTV has been missing in action in the HD department for over 2 years. I bought into their crap in 2004 and waited for more HD content for over a year and a half and it never showed up. Only empty promises that got pushed back further and further, reduced PQ on all of their channels including HD and rate increases.

No thanks. Dish has delivered since I became a customer and they continue to do so.


----------



## harsh

HDMe said:


> To be fair, you could categorize most things as vaporware until they are available... so even the new channels Dish announced for mid-August are vaporware until mid-August when they light up.


Vaporware typically takes a few months of conspicuous absence to attain gangrene status.

Wilmington HD LIL is vaporware.

Indy HD LIL is gaseous gangrene.


----------



## HalfFull

Hello,

To get the new RSN channels, is that an addition fee? Just got Dish installed and I have the 250 channel package with HD .

Thanks


----------



## TimL

HalfFull said:


> Hello,
> 
> To get the new RSN channels, is that an addition fee? Just got Dish installed and I have the 250 channel package with HD .
> 
> Thanks


There is a fee for the standard (Non-HD) RSN channels(409-438) of $5.99 a month without Major League Sports..The HD RSN's (360's-380's) are for HD Games only of all the RSN's but blackout rules still apply. You only get the HD Games of your own RSN..Hope this helps you..


----------



## nataraj

MarcusInMD said:


> Outdoor Channel 2 is on c-band. I believe some cable companies are carrying it and it is all HD content.


Which ones ? I can't find any ...


----------



## chuckflarhu

I'm seeing Comcast Sports Net Chicago HD on 379.

I didn't think we'd see this for awhile.(unless I missed something)

This had better not be a cruel sick joke. Course won't know till there's actually an HD broadcast on.


----------



## P Smith

That's right - opened a few minutes ago. Plus 6 new HD channels.


----------

